# Another Florida Cycling Tragedy



## DEK (Feb 12, 2005)

A cyclist was killed in Odessa by State Rd. 54 at the Suncoast Trail. Investigation is on-going to determine fault.

Suncoast Trail bicyclist crossing State Road 54 hit, killed by semi - Tampa Bay Times


----------



## islander511 (Jan 24, 2012)

Tragic. Condolences to his family.


----------



## firefly12 (Mar 4, 2012)

Any more news on this tragedy. This is so sad. My deepest condolences to his family.


----------



## tothlalaka (Sep 22, 2004)

*Always horrible*

Indeed. Condolences ! As in the movies, "life is like a box of chocolate, you never know what you'r gonna get" ! I almost got crushed by a car in the torrential rain on Tuesday ~ 2 wks ago in Talmo,Ga. Would have been my fault although the oncoming car could have had the headlight on at least and it would have been a help. Guess God was looking out for me that day. But sorry ! It's not about me ! Really sorry for the loss !!
L


----------

